# Error automounting USB devices [SOLVED ???]

## cristi1979

I don't know what is happening, but I've started to have problems mounting usb devices.

When I insert a USB HDD is not getting automounted and if I try to do it with pmount, I get this:

 Gentoo-laptop cristi # pmount /dev/sdb1

 Error: device /dev/sdb1 is not removable

It works if I do: mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/cdrom.

The flash drive I have is automounted, but it is seen as a HDD by KDE. I don't have an eject menu entry for the device and the icon is the one of the HDD. 

This is the output from syslog when I insert the external HDD:

Mar  3 20:16:41 Gentoo-laptop ivman: New Device: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1058_701_DEF109FF2076

Mar  3 20:16:41 Gentoo-laptop ivman: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1058_701_DEF109FF2076 wasn't mounted, by us or by others...

Mar  3 20:16:41 Gentoo-laptop ivman: New Device: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1058_701_DEF109FF2076_scsi_host

Mar  3 20:16:41 Gentoo-laptop ivman: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1058_701_DEF109FF2076_scsi_host wasn't mounted, by us or by others...

Mar  3 20:16:41 Gentoo-laptop ivman: New Device: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1058_701_DEF109FF2076_usbraw

Mar  3 20:16:41 Gentoo-laptop ivman: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1058_701_DEF109FF2076_usbraw wasn't mounted, by us or by others...

Mar  3 20:16:41 Gentoo-laptop ivman: New Device: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1058_701_DEF109FF2076_if0

Mar  3 20:16:41 Gentoo-laptop ivman: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1058_701_DEF109FF2076_if0 wasn't mounted, by us or by others...

Mar  3 20:16:45 Gentoo-laptop ivman: New Device: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1058_701_DEF109FF2076_scsi_host_scsi_generic

Mar  3 20:16:46 Gentoo-laptop ivman: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1058_701_DEF109FF2076_scsi_host_scsi_generic wasn't mounted, by us or by others...

Mar  3 20:16:46 Gentoo-laptop ivman: New Device: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1058_701_DEF109FF2076_scsi_host_scsi_device_lun0

Mar  3 20:16:46 Gentoo-laptop ivman: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1058_701_DEF109FF2076_scsi_host_scsi_device_lun0 wasn't mounted, by us or by others...

Mar  3 20:16:46 Gentoo-laptop ivman: New Device: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_serial_WDC_WD40_0UE_00HCT0_DEF109FF2076

Mar  3 20:16:46 Gentoo-laptop ivman: UDI /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_serial_WDC_WD40_0UE_00HCT0_DEF109FF2076 is device /dev/sdb

Mar  3 20:16:46 Gentoo-laptop ivman: Device /dev/sdb can't be mounted because it is not a volume

Mar  3 20:16:46 Gentoo-laptop ivman: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_serial_WDC_WD40_0UE_00HCT0_DEF109FF2076 wasn't mounted, by us or by others...

Mar  3 20:16:46 Gentoo-laptop ivman: UDI /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_serial_WDC_WD40_0UE_00HCT0_DEF109FF2076 is device /dev/sdb

Mar  3 20:16:46 Gentoo-laptop ivman: Device /dev/sdb can't be mounted because it is not a volume

Mar  3 20:16:46 Gentoo-laptop ivman: New Device: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_uuid_63D5_C367

Mar  3 20:16:46 Gentoo-laptop ivman: UDI /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_uuid_63D5_C367 is device /dev/sdb1

Mar  3 20:16:46 Gentoo-laptop ivman: Device /dev/sdb1 won't be mounted because no mount policy was specified on volume or storage device and storage device does not appear to be removable

Mar  3 20:16:46 Gentoo-laptop ivman: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_uuid_63D5_C367 wasn't mounted, by us or by others...

Mar  3 20:16:46 Gentoo-laptop ivman: UDI /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_uuid_63D5_C367 is device /dev/sdb1

Mar  3 20:16:46 Gentoo-laptop ivman: Device /dev/sdb1 won't be mounted because no mount policy was specified on volume or storage device and storage device does not appear to be removable

I have seen this post: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-544011-highlight-removable.html, but the solution is not helping me:

 Gentoo-laptop cristi # cat /proc/config.gz | gzip -dc | grep MULTI_LUN

 CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN=y

Thanks for any help.Last edited by cristi1979 on Sun Mar 04, 2007 12:45 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Suicidal

I dont use all of that fancy automount, I just mount it by the FS label in fstab.

I use noauto because it is usually not on this machine but you can if it is a more permanent device for your application.

```
LABEL=DANE-2G                           /mnt/usb        vfat            noauto,users,umask=000          0 0
```

----------

## cristi1979

I fix it by reverting to kernel 2.6.19. I am using suspend2-sources.

But now my usb mouse is dying in 3-4 seconds after I plug it. I think I made some changes trying to make USB work and maybe I changed or set something wrong. Still looking on this one.

Again: stupid linux with stupid problems.

----------

## iulica

Check this thread, it might help you.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-471648.html

----------

## cristi1979

Yes, now it's working. But also there is a new version of suspend2-sources for kernel 2.6.20, so I don't know wich fixed the problem.

Thank you for the answer.

----------

